# DIY pendant Light - IKEA lights



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

I know someone on this board has already done this, but I just wanted to share my DIY pics for this.

I purchased the following:

3 stainless steel salad bowls from IKEA for 5.99 each (large ones)
3 HEMMA cord sets (comes with bulbs but are useless for aquariums) 6.99

Equipment needed:
A mid to heavy duty Cord/less drill
1x 1 and 3/4" hole saw (make sure you get one with an arbor and a pilot drill bit)

Polishing/buffing (optional):
get a stainless steel polishing compound and also the cloth buffer set (home depot has this for 20 bucks)

Total Cost for socket, cordset, bowl = 13-15 dollars.

I made 3 and will be fitting them with a 21watt par38 LED's when I get my 125 gallon aquarium. I might make 1 more just in case I don't have enough lights.

LED lights (dimmable will be approximately $70 each) I might buy a cheaper version that's not dimmable ($50 each) but we'll see.

I hope you guys like the pictures. I'm sure a lot of you have done this already, just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## mestar (Jan 22, 2012)

Great idea! ...and your pics illustrating project, super! Makes it look very doable! Thanks for sharing a great lighting alternative!


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

pretty cool James. Can you make me some too?  I'm going to get a 128 gallon sometimes in the future as well.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice work.

Don't go cheap buy the dinnable lamps. Start about 12" off the surface. I ended up moving mine up another 4" and run about 3/4 power with two lamps. 

Here's the original http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/137508-120p-photo-journal.html

Here's GEN2
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/156963-diy-par38-led-track-light.html


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

depech said:


> pretty cool James. Can you make me some too?  I'm going to get a 128 gallon sometimes in the future as well.


LOL sure, if you pay for the materials and bring them to me i'll make you one.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Don't go cheap buy the dinnable lamps. Start about 12" off the surface. I ended up moving mine up another 4" and run about 3/4 power with two lamps.
> 
> ...



yeah I followed the original because I liked the contemporary look to the reflectors.

The GEN 2 are nice too, but the lamp sticks out a bit, which makes me worry. I'm looking into a better reflector, but after polishing the inside it looks 10 times better than the original.

Work time took me about 1 hour or so to polish and put together.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

This idea is a great way to go cheaper and use CFL bulbs, too. You can pick the bulb wattage to get the light intensity you need by using this chart:









You can then fine tune the intensity by raising or lowering the lights.

Of course, if you don't like the shiny stainless steel look, you can spray paint the outside of the bowls any color you like.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> This idea is a great way to go cheaper and use CFL bulbs, too. You can pick the bulb wattage to get the light intensity you need by using this chart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the graph. I'll start to use it soon =)


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

You can also get dimmable CFLs too.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

audioaficionado said:


> You can also get dimmable CFLs too.


True, these are all purpose, but mainly for LED's IMHO, since they are nicer to have.


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

Would you post a picture of your lights hanging above your tank? We all would like to see them.  Nice project.


----------

